
Leveraging billions of data points to build the future of hospitality - cgil
https://blog.staydomio.com/leveraging-billions-of-data-points-to-build-the-future-of-hospitality/
======
dang
Hey, getting upvotes and comments from teammates or friends is not allowed on
HN. It's considered manipulation and spamming here, and there's no surer way
to turn the community against you!

We've banned the accounts that voted and commented here, as we do most
accounts that behave promotionally like this. But if any of you don't want to
be banned on HN, you're welcome to let us know at hn@ycombinator.com. We're
always happy to unban anyone who gives us reason to believe that they'll
follow the rules in the future.

------
cgil
Engineer at Domio here. Happy to answer questions!

------
sexiscool
Why do you ban sex positive usernames? HN has posts on drugs all the time. Is
sex worse than doing drugs?

~~~
dang
I wouldn't say it is.

I'd have to see the specific case. It's true that we sometimes ban accounts
for having distracting usernames, because they end up mildly (or not so
mildly) trolling every thread they post to. But usually we'll post an
explanation and invite the user to email us with a username they'd like to
switch to. If you didn't see a comment like that, we likely banned the account
for some other reason. For example, if a brand new account shows up and
immediately break the site guidelines, we often just shadowban it, especially
if there's reason to believe the account owner has done so many times before.
That's part of the cat and mouse game between trolls, the software, and the
mods.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19924160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19924160)
and marked it off-topic.

